# What is AGR?



## Emmo213

For a newbie like myself what does AGR mean?


----------



## TinCan782

Emmo213 said:


> For a newbie like myself what does AGR mean?


*Amtrak Guest Rewards*








Amtrak Guest Rewards | Amtrak


Every ride counts as an Amtrak Guest Rewards member. In addition to riding the train, there are a variety of ways to earn points that quickly add up to rewards like Amtrak travel, upgrades, hotels and more.




www.amtrak.com


----------



## Emmo213

Thank you. I signed up for that! Let me call that number too.

I'm really hoping we're in the "nope your train is fine" category.


----------

